# Tony Delk



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

he's one of our new (panathinaikos) players,let me know your opinion about him


http://www.paobc.gr/


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

scores a lot...should do well


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you really sign Delk?
If that's the main foreigner in the team then don't expect a eurotitle or anything. When I first saw him in Kentucky, like a decade ago, I thought he would be the best 3p shooter in the world. He actually started very well in the NBA, but then his performance dropped dramatically, especially in 3p percentage. In college he was quite good in assists too, but dropped there too after the first years in the NBA.

In other words don't celebrate.

What did Olympiacos get this year? I noticed Sofo staying there for at least one more year.


About Delk, expect a 35% in 3p, 2.5 apg, 2 rpg, and 14ppg.

From NBA.com:
He is 32+, 1.88


----------



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

olympiakos signed macijiauskas the lithuanian...

btw take a look at our roster,i think is good enough to win the euroleague(and not only  )

Fragiskos Alvertis Forward 1974
Dimitris Papanikolaou Forward 1977
Mike Batiste Forward 1977
Nikos Hatzivrettas Guard 1977
Kostas Tsarstaris Forward 1979
Dimitris Diamantidis Guard 1980
Dejan Tomasevic Center 1973
Dusan Sakota Forward 1986
Vassilis Xanthopoulos Guard 1980
Dimos Dikoudis Forward 1977
Ramunas Siskauskas Guard 1978
Robertas Javtokas Center 1980
Tony Delk Guard 1974
Sani Becirovic Guard 1981

as for tony the greek media shows him as a big star or smth,anyway we will see


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Panathinaikos13 said:


> olympiakos signed macijiauskas the lithuanian...
> 
> btw take a look at our roster,i think is good enough to win the euroleague(and not only  )
> 
> ...


dont be fooled by everything the media says, Delk is a descent player, nothing really special


----------



## Harper_Reston (Sep 3, 2006)

neural_dream said:


> What did Olympiacos get this year? I noticed Sofo staying there for at least one more year.


Olympiakos got..

- Arvydas Macijauskas (NBA)
- Ryan Stack (Aris),
- Scoonie Penn (Cibona - CRO), 
- Henry Domercant (Efes P. - TUR),
- Alex Acker (Detroit P. - NBA),
- Giannis Bourousis (Barcelona - ESP),
- Chris Harissis (Montepas. - ITA)
- Gerry McNamara (Syracuse - NCAA)


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Panathinaikos13 said:


> olympiakos signed macijiauskas the lithuanian...
> 
> btw take a look at our roster,i think is good enough to win the euroleague(and not only  )
> 
> ...



wow, that's a great roster...but quite old too...


----------



## Ellinas (Sep 1, 2006)

I heard that he is a good shooter but not much of a passer. He still scores many points but he is getting old.

We will see, like Panathinaikos13 said...


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Judge on your own:
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tony_delk/index.html


----------

